# stung



## Santa Caras (Aug 14, 2013)

were you using a weed wacker where the noise was bothersome to them?? I know when I make a lot of noise and my wife is sleeping she gets really cranky too!


----------



## jgknowla1 (Apr 10, 2014)

Nope, hand weeding - I figure maybe I grabbed the clover she was on... or maybe she was just having a bad day.


----------



## Santa Caras (Aug 14, 2013)

jgknowla1 said:


> ... or maybe she was just having a bad day.


LOL well it just got worse for her then! A month ago, i could open my hive with just a veil and no gloves.....last week tried to do the same thing and they were have nuthin to do with it!! No matter the smoke and going slow....soon as I tried lifting a frame out they came boiling out of there and all over me. Walked away and kept coming back and eventually gave up and put it back togather for another day. Might just have to put the ole gloves on, though I hate handling the frames with them but I'll need to get in there at some point. They really do change moods quick thats for sure! Reminds me of someone that I live with


----------



## RacerX (May 10, 2013)

Ha! I have two topbar hives. The second was a swarm I caught from the first. These little ladies are flat out mean some days, and other days it seems as though they sing to me as I'm checking the hive. Bottom line...ya never know the mood of the hive! I also find it odd that some stings will swell huge and some will be gone in a few minutes. Doc said depends on the pollen. Not sure about that!!??!!


----------



## mrobinson (Jan 20, 2012)

_(Shrug ...)_

Standard equipment for me nowadays is: a veil (and an old straw hat), a set of Dickey coveralls, and a nice long-sleeved set of lightweight leather gloves which I actually _did_ buy from a beekeeping store. The coveralls have plenty of pockets. The veil keeps beestings away from "off-limits #1: my face and neck." And the gloves, which "breathe" easily, not only keep stings away from my hands but also allow for easy movement ... and something that I can dump into the washer to get rid of the sticky-stuff that otherwise would be all over my hands. inch:

(I wear jeans and a long-sleeve shirt underneath that "kit.")

Yes, I've worked with my bees with shorts and a T-shirt and bare hands. Worked great. However, "your mileage may vary™," and I don't choose to work that way today. That's just me.

Now, all that being said, if you see your hives acting "abruptly, unexpectedly, uncharacteristically" aggressive, then you ought to carefully consider why this might be so. I don't promise to have any answers for you on this point, but I do wish to point out that it is a red-flag. Maybe.

On the one hand, "honeybees are stinging insects." That's how they defend their yummy honey. So, there is nothing _per se_ "wrong about that." Getting the occasional sting ... "well, it happens." Don't blame your insects for being what they are, _etc._ (But also: don't get "stupid equals macho" about the thought of getting stung! It hurts, and ... well, there's a reason for that.)

But on the other hand, _"change," from any previously-established status quo,_ is something that requires to be considered and, if possible, understood. You are their Custodian. Be alert. If "they didn't used to do that" and, giving proper allowance for "maybe they're just wild and ancient creatures who are having a bad-day today," their present behavior _still_ strikes you as odd ... try find out why. You might not know, but try to find out anyway.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

You haven't been eating bananas have you? If I've been eating bananas for several days and even walk by my hives sometimes I get bumped. Several times I have been stung. Same conditions (sun, wind, temp, etc) and not eating bananas and the bees ignore me. Alarm scent supposedly smells like bananas.


----------



## chkin11 (May 2, 2014)

I live in Texas and wouldn't consider working my hive (soon to be two) without a jacket, veil AND gloves. My bees go straight for my hands every time. They are not over the top but if I don't wear gloves I WILL get stung on the hands. It's a feral swarm and bees down here just seem to be defensive or don't survive. On a side note I just got in a mannlake economy jacket/ zipper veil and it is very rugged and well built. A hair warm on a 90+ deg day (what isn't) but for $60 the piece of mind makes it more enjoyable (less nerve racking) for me. The long sleeve hat/string tie veil worked ok but it would ride up when bending over for tools costing me a few stings on the back of the neck that I didn't enjoy resulting in me looking for other options.


----------



## Needo (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm really not looking forward to the day that my girls change their temperament. My hives are almost 4 weeks old, and the girls still don't object to me brushing them off a section of comb with my bare hands. I have this feeling that the honeymoon is coming to an end.


----------



## fruitveggirl (Mar 8, 2013)

GaryG74 said:


> You haven't been eating bananas have you? If I've been eating bananas for several days and even walk by my hives sometimes I get bumped. Several times I have been stung. Same conditions (sun, wind, temp, etc) and not eating bananas and the bees ignore me. Alarm scent supposedly smells like bananas.


That's really interesting. I've heard that eating bananas is supposed to attract mosquitoes, too. I don't know. I eat a banana every day. Yesterday, one hive was completely docile, and the other kept bumping me. On the other hand, mosquitoes LOVE me.


----------



## AugustC (Aug 7, 2013)

I have heard that can happen when you keep bees


----------



## jgknowla1 (Apr 10, 2014)

Haha, nope, not too many bananas. Good to know, though.


----------



## BeeGora (Oct 22, 2013)

"These little ladies are flat out mean some days, and other days it seems as though they sing to me as I'm checking the hive. Bottom line...ya never know the mood of the hive! "

Well they are all females......................


----------



## thebalvenie (Feb 25, 2013)

BeeGora said:


> "These little ladies are flat out mean some days, and other days it seems as though they sing to me as I'm checking the hive. Bottom line...ya never know the mood of the hive! "
> 
> Well they are all females......................


my ladies treat me good

two weekends ago i opened for an inspection and check laying pattern and to open the broodnest...did it in shorts tshirt and no gloves...i did wear sunglasses


----------



## mrobinson (Jan 20, 2012)

Eating bananas is no problem as long as you don't start swinging in the nearby trees. 

_"Say, who's that swingin' around up there?"
"Aww, it's just another Beekeeper. Them folks get a little crazy sometimes – seems just one bee-sting is enough to make 'em do it ..."
_


----------



## jgknowla1 (Apr 10, 2014)

mrobinson said:


> Eating bananas is no problem as long as you don't start swinging in the nearby trees.
> 
> _"Say, who's that swingin' around up there?"
> "Aww, it's just another Beekeeper. Them folks get a little crazy sometimes – seems just one bee-sting is enough to make 'em do it ..."
> _


Well then how do you get those swarms down?!?!? :banana:


----------



## AugustC (Aug 7, 2013)

by the way, has anyone else noticed any positive bee sting affects.
I usually get quite bad hayfever, which antihistamines cannot touch, but for a day or two after a bee sting I clear as a bell.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>by the way, has anyone else noticed any positive bee sting affects.

All my aches and pains are a bit better for a few days after a sting.


----------



## mdax (Apr 29, 2013)

My wrist and shoulder feel much better after stings...however if my bees were as aggressive as you describe that queen would be getting the pinch.


----------



## fruitveggirl (Mar 8, 2013)

AugustC said:


> by the way, has anyone else noticed any positive bee sting affects.
> I usually get quite bad hayfever, which antihistamines cannot touch, but for a day or two after a bee sting I clear as a bell.


After the swelling dies down, my skin is soft and smooth at the location of the sting. I'll tell you what's NOT a positive side effect though -- I don't appear to be getting any smarter because I keep on getting stung!


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

jgknowla1 said:


> Nope, hand weeding - I figure maybe I grabbed the clover she was on... or maybe she was just having a bad day.


Hand weeding. That is why. They were expecting a weed whacker and the old fashioned way threw them off.



Michael Bush said:


> >by the way, has anyone else noticed any positive bee sting affects.
> All my aches and pains are a bit better for a few days after a sting.


I thought I had found the cure for my grass allergies and that wore off as I got used to the stings. Depending on where I get stung I dont even swear as much.


----------

